# Turntables



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

There is a short discussion of turntables somewhere on here but I can't find it at the moment. Here is a picture of a super turntable operation in "O" scale from the 1974 August issue of MR. Some operation. Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Now, THAT'S A TURNTABLE! Talk about a busy yard!


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Wow just imagine if all those engines had smoke generators in them... The fire department would be there daily. 

Fun looking turntable and yard. I think the roundhouse needs to be bigger.

Massey


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

norgale said:


> There is a short discussion of turntables somewhere on here but I can't find it at the moment.


This was an informative turntable thread ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5586


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Sweet pix...thanks....:thumbsup:

I just put one on my N scale layout, a basic Atlas but it's still a hoot to watch and adds some life to an otherwise dull corner...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks like no room at the inn for the last locomotive!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

There's something about the sight of a bunch of steamers all lined up at a turntable that just makes me all woozy ... fast heartbeat ... sweaty palms ... hubba, hubba!!!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Yes, John...to be honest, any further back on that particular track and the tender tuck would only have one set of wheels on the rails...I put that track in for my saddletanker or my short switcher, they fit with plenty of space.



tjcruiser said:


> There's something about the sight of a bunch of steamers all lines up at a turntable that just makes me all woozy ... fast heartbeat ... sweaty palms ... hubba, hubba!!!


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I always liked the turntable area of any layout as it was sort of the hub of the operation. Used to be a small one in my hometown up in Massachusettes but I never saw it. Removed before I was old enough to go out on my own. Part of the round house was still there the last I looked.
I'm with Tj on this one. Nice work Shay. Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You could add a couple more tracks hanging over the edge of the table there.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You could add a couple more tracks hanging over the edge of the table there.


I actually pondered a drop leaf section there to add more stalls but figured it impractical as I'd have to empty it to close it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If you used really good magnatraction, you could park them there vertically. 

How about a table extension.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> If you used really good magnatraction, you could park them there vertically.


EUREKA!!!!!!!! A marketable possibility....

Thought about a table extension too but they would still have to be removed because this thing packs away at night.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, if it packs away at night, just pack away another piece.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, if it packs away at night, just pack away another piece.


My beloved has graciously parted with enough real estate...I dare not push the line...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Chicken!


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha! You bad John. Pete


----------



## PW_Lionel_Collector (Jul 13, 2009)

What type of O scale is that? It doesn't look like 3rd rail O gauge. Is it two rail O gauge, or did the book article mess up and its Ho? 

PW


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

All the models are 1/4 scale and run on "O" gauge track. Pete


----------

